# Shoot the top of a tree out? sure, but a lug nut??



## rbtree (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www6.comcast.net/news/articles/odd/2007/11/12/ODD.Shotgun.Lug.Nut/


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well right theres your problem. Everybody knows it takes a slug to kill a lug nut.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh yeah.. that one..

I heard Rush Limbaugh read that one a few days back and thought the guy who did that was "missing a few cards from his deck"


----------

